
How Kotlin handles null references better than Java? - erajasekar
https://hackernoon.com/how-will-you-handle-null-references-if-you-are-designing-a-new-language-b1e4056456fc
======
chipuni
Extremely misleading title.

Kotlin is not a "new language". It already exists, and has code that depends
on how it

The title would be better if you had said "How Kotlin handles null references
better than stock Java" or something similar.

~~~
erajasekar
Thanks for the suggestion. I updated it.

------
parvenu74
I would ban it. And I wouldn't be the first to do so either:

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/28106234/are-there-
langu...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/28106234/are-there-languages-
without-null)

